# من هو مهندس المبيعات؟؟؟؟؟؟



## TAHER_IE (16 يناير 2007)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام الافادة من حيث 
من هو مهندس المبيعات ؟
وماهي طبيعة عمله ؟ 
وما هي المهام التي يكون مطالب بانجازها ؟ 
وهل هذا من اختصاص المهندس الصناعي ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا. 
م/ طاهر 2006


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أتمنى ممن يعملون في هذا المجال افادتنا 

ما أعرفه هو أن مهندس المبيعات يجب ان يتحلى بصفات معينة كاللباقة وحسن التواصل مع الزبائن فيفهم احتياجاتهم ويساعدهم باقتناء المنتج المناسب لهم كما يساعد الشركة او المصنع بنقل هذه الاحتياجات لها وبالتالي تطوير المنتجات والمواصفات لتلائم الطلب.

ليس من اختصاص المهندس الصناعي او غيره فمهندسي المبيعات هم مهندسون من جميع التخصصات لكن هناك هندسة مبيعات متعلقة بالمهندس الصناعي او المدني......اكثر من غيره .

ارجو من عنده خبرة أن يفيدنا فالموضوع مهم واشكرك على التطرق له أخ TAHER_IE


----------



## hashem21eg (10 فبراير 2010)

*sales enginerمهندس المبيعات*

انا اعمل في مجال التكييف و التبريد كمهندس مبيعات يتطلب منك الاتي:
التواصل مع العملاء و معرفة المشاريع الموجودة و الخاضعة لمنطقتك
استلام طلبات العملاء و عمل حسابات الحمل الحراري او استلام العناصر الهامة و اختيار انسب مواصفات لتطابق مواصفات العميل
ارسال المواصفات الفنية و التقنية
استلام الموافقة المبدئية من العميل على المواصفات
البدأ بالتفاوض من عدة جوانب السعرو التوريد الكميات الضمان الدفعات
توقسع عقد الشراء او استلام طلب الشراء مع الدفعة المقدمة
ارسال طلب الشراء للمصنع
ارسال ورقة التأكيد للعميل بالالتزام بالتوريد في الموعد المحدد
متابعة المصنع حتى وصول المعدات للعميل
استلام باقي الدفعات

الحصول على عمولة البيع و الانتقال لمشروع اخر و عميل اخر
انها امتع المهن الهندسية لأنك تتعلم بسرعة و كل يوم


----------



## virtualknight (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## yahiaalmobarak (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Almuhammedi (24 ديسمبر 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## w.t (18 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا يا شباب
بس سئوال ماهي الوظيفة الافضل من حيث الدرجة، مهندس مبيعات أو مستشار مبيعات


----------



## khalid elnaji (28 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## montimosti (29 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لكم


----------

